# Poll: Your Age?



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Under 25
25-39
40-60
60+


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Old enough to know better but too young to care.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

23 here. Young enough to not know any better!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

26 here.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

61 and a half.

Cruiser


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm 19. ( born 1991)


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Birth age, mental age, or physical age??
Tom


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Twenty-three.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

TommyDawg said:


> Birth age, mental age, or physical age??
> Tom


ok, 46.


----------



## platonov_jr (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm 47


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

it's a more objective number :icon_smile_big:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

How is age considered "Trad"? :icon_scratch:


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

In the majority here. Interesting.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Jean Paul Satre stated that he never grew older than 35 because by then he knew all he had to know. Personally 35 year olds are the bane of my existence and I am 52 and a half.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Trenta y Nueve.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

maximar said:


> Trenta y Nueve.


Decoded: 39


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I am the answer to life, universe and everything.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> I am the answer to life, universe and everything.


I thought that was Uncle Sam :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

51 going on 27.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

camorristi said:


> How is age considered "Trad"? :icon_scratch:


Well, sometimes it's called an "old man" style by detractors; other detractors think its "revival" is a passing fancy of youthful fashion. Just trying to get a sense of who reads this wonderful forum.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> Just trying to get a sense of who reads this wonderful forum.


The poll is skewing older than I would have expected. I've love to see the numbers of actual posts broken down into those age groups. Bet it would skew younger, but we'll probably never know.

Scott


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> 61 and a half.
> 
> Cruiser


61 as well, Cruiser. Obviously a good year!


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

39, though mentally I'm 21. Sometimes not a good thing.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

59.

The largest spread is 40-60.

I'm not counting the under 25 cause how many people under 10 read this?


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I'm 19. ( born 1991)


48

I started my current job the year you were born.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

cecil47 said:


> *Reason:* forgot how old I am


I'm 50 and have the same problem sometimes.


----------



## country lawyer (Feb 2, 2008)

26 years old


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

At 61 I'm beginning to feel ancient on here! On the other hand, I've been feeling really bad seeing all the slim sizes people wear. Just wait young bucks...I wore a 34" waist up to 53...then the metabolism began it's decline as I made my way toward 60. It guess tougher--so I suppose, in a way it's good to see that I'm in the older fringe group. 40-60 is an interesting gap though. It's a very full and interesting time of life...but I won't wax philosophical.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Four years ago when my wife and I were engaged, I told her, "I'm 23 going on 63, with occasional bursts of 13-year-old." 

Not much has changed.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

What about the tools? Did you tell her about the tools?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> What about the tools? Did you tell her about the tools?


My friends aren't _that _bad. Some of them can be a little crude at times, sure, but "tools" is a bit harsh.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> At 61 I'm beginning to feel ancient on here!


As well you should. This site was built basically to house teenagers and drunks. I am neither, but used to be both. I miss them, both. However, I've found solace in discussing how to lace balmorals, whether or not I'm low class beyond comprehension because I own and wear two black suits (not at the same time...although?) and can bow ties be worn upside down and who would know the difference. I'm 65. In cat years that's, let's see, 65?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> As well you should. This site was built basically to house teenagers and drunks. I am neither, but used to be both. I miss them, both. However, I've found solace in discussing how to lace balmorals, whether or not I'm low class beyond comprehension because I own and wear two black suits (not at the same time...although?) and can bow ties be worn upside down and who would know the difference. I'm 65. In cat years that's, let's see, 65?


I used to be both as well PP and am now neither. Had a blast...but would not have been on a forum discussing my collar roll at the time:icon_smile_wink:. This does give us old guys something else to do in place of howling at the moon. That's why I'm surprised there are so few of us and so many of them!


----------



## twon12 (Aug 30, 2010)

40-60


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

32. On the inside I feel 19, and the outside I look 45 (clothing wise).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> That's why I'm surprised there are so few of us and so many of them!


Eh, you old coots are still runnin' the show. Scott (Naval Gent) had it right, it's just the youngsters post more often. I'm suddenly feeling the bloom of youth at 35 listening to you old grumps. My plan is to spend my 30s-50s talking about collar rolls, lapped seams, and hook vents and then drink myself into oblivion in my old age.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> My friends aren't _that _bad. Some of them can be a little crude at times, sure, but "tools" is a bit harsh.


I don't think he was talking about your "friends" but rather your "buddy", you know, little Orgetorix.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

66. Oldest yet.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

efdll said:


> 66. Oldest yet.


Damn! One-upped.



Pentheos said:


> I don't think he was talking about your "friends" but rather your "buddy", you know, little Orgetorix.


Actually, I was talking about actual tools, Ryobi and such. And I don't know why. Maybe it was an allusion to an allusion Orgetorix made to me in another currently-running thread. I didn't understand it then and understand it less now, but your "little Orgetorix" thing should suffice. Thank you.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

> 66. Oldest yet.





> Damn! One-upped.


I sure hope that when I get to be an old coot like you guys I have more to offer than merely bragging about how old I am. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

After looking at all these comments, I can definitely say that I'm the youngest of the bunch.(maybe the whole forum?) :biggrin2:


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

I'm 22


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Brother, what makes you think we're bragging. Oh, I guess that's what emoticons are for. Too old for them.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> After looking at all these comments, I can definitely say that I'm the youngest of the bunch.(maybe the whole forum?) :biggrin2:


Could we see a little ID before you continue to post?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Could we see a little ID before you continue to post?


What?...... I need to show ID now??!?!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

It is a well known scientific fact that your wisdom only starts to reach maturity when your waist size and your age converge. This phenominon continues only as long as you are still in your 30's. After that measurement is taken by the amount of hair on your head that has either turned grey or turned loose,


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

46....but I've taught my daughters to say 36 to any women that ask.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm 38


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

RedBluff said:


> 46....but I've taught my daughters to say 36 to any women that ask.


Hey dude...if you can pull it off, good for you!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

40 years old.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

30. Every year is better than the last.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I am 33


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

43, and this is the first time I've been grouped in my seniors. 40-60?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Shall we consider you an honorary member of the 25-39s then, Peter? :biggrin2:


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just rounded 42...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the only Internet community I've ever been on where 23 put me in a vast age minority. Interesting, though judging from many peers not entirely surprising


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

The Rambler said:


> Shall we consider you an honorary member of the 25-39s then, Peter? :biggrin2:


Please no. Life didn't start until 40. I just though 40 - 45 would have been appropriate! 40 - 60, wow.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Demographically speaking, the more appropriate breakdown might be 25-49 and 50 Plus.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Saltydog said:


> Demographically speaking, the more appropriate breakdown might be 25-49 and 50 Plus.


Yes! That would suit me better.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

21 for a little while longer.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

17 here, but still know how to look good


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

HalfLegend said:


> 17 here, but still know how to look good


I'm now convinced there is hope for the future!


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

44 here and just starting to feel it too, as in "Whoa, that's weird, THAT never hurt before!"


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

g.michael said:


> 44 here and just starting to feel it too, as in "Whoa, that's weird, THAT never hurt before!"


Oh...it gets worse. Much worse! Enjoy your 40's.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm finding grey hairs all over the place and am already getting crow's feet. I feel closer to 30 than 24. :icon_pale:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I'm finding grey hairs all over the place and am already getting crow's feet. I feel closer to 30 than 24. :icon_pale:


The men in my family tend to go grey very early. We've adopted the slogan that it is far better to go grey than go loose. As for the crow's feet, it just sounds like an excuse for more sunglasses to keep yourself from squinting!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wear sunglasses all the time!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm 60, but am told I can easily pass for 58.

Here's a codger question: we all always had nose hair, but where the @#$%&? does *ear *hair come from?

And I leave you with a quote from Brendan Gill: "The brash self confidence of youth flies away, yet the wisdom of age doesn't seem to come rushing in in it's place."


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Prematurely greying hirsuteness is a clinical symptom of dangerously low high fructose corn syrup blood levels, perhaps below 12.5 I.U. per decaliter. You should have that checked - don't just cover it with Lady Clairol For Men.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

phyrpower: Everyone knows it's just wisdom overflowing from your head.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'm finding grey hairs all over the place


Keep in mind that there may come a time when you will just wish that you had some hair; and the color of what little hair you do have likely won't be an issue. On the bright side, there will probably be plenty of hair growing out of your ears. I still can't figure out that thing with the ear hair. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> I'm now convinced there is hope for the future!


Haha many thanks my friend. I may not have the satorial experience you guys do but I still understand that a classic style beats anything the hipsters can throw at my generation. If only I could convince the folks to fund my idea :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The Rock of Ages.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Crow`s feet, blaaaaaagh. I have 'em. But not under my eyes; I actually have crow's feet, making it extremely difficult to keep my Chucks on. However, I am able to catch small rodents without bending over.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Keep in mind that there may come a time when you will just wish that you had some hair; and the color of what little hair you do have likely won't be an issue. On the bright side, there will probably be plenty of hair growing out of your ears. I still can't figure out that thing with the ear hair. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Perhaps we don't need hearing aids after all...just take a weed eater to the ears!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> phyrpower: Everyone knows it's just wisdom overflowing from your head.


You, sir, are a scholar and a gentleman, and I'll bet you're good lookin' too


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Keep in mind that there may come a time when you will just wish that you had some hair; and the color of what little hair you do have likely won't be an issue. On the bright side, there will probably be plenty of hair growing out of your ears. I still can't figure out that thing with the ear hair. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Don't worry, I seem to have good genetics on my side. 



HalfLegend said:


> Haha many thanks my friend. I may not have the satorial experience you guys do but I still understand that a classic style beats anything the hipsters can throw at my generation. If only I could convince the folks to fund my idea :icon_smile_wink:


Although I don't know any actual hipsters, I know people who dress like them. I don't see the appeal.



Peak and Pine said:


> Crow`s feet, blaaaaaagh. I have 'em. But not under my eyes; I actually have crow's feet, making it extremely difficult to keep my Chucks on. However, I am able to catch small rodents without bending over.


How are the buffalo wings working out? Must be hard to keep them inside the gate.



phyrpowr said:


> You, sir, are a scholar and a gentleman, and I'll bet you're good lookin' too


Thank you.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Older than I look, but younger than I feel.

(I'm a month past my 30th birthday and I haven't gotten over it yet.)


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

The longer this thread continues...the older I feel:icon_pale:. Maybe I need to go play with kids my own age Wonder who the oldest active member is? Some of us actually remember this stuff before it had a name! it was just what you wore.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> Some of us actually remember this stuff before it had a name!


We called them Sunday clothes and Sunday shoes. Needless to say we wore them on Sunday. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> We called them Sunday clothes and Sunday shoes. Needless to say we wore them on Sunday. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Right you are Cruiser. Though I did wear ocbd's all through h.s. and college. Certainly not Brooks Bros. but everybody wore them...and rural South Mississippi certainly wasn't fertile ground for the "Ivy" look. Didn't think anything about it--that's mainly what all the stores carried including Penny's and Sears. And, of course, penny loafers. Not always Bass Weejuns...but some form thereof. I wore a pair of long wing brogues to my Senior Prom as my first real pair of "dress" shoes with my first really nice suit bought for graduation.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Why is it so difficult to just answer the tread title. Why must some people meander off onto topics about prom shoes and J. C. Penney's. It's getting so you can't have a good discussion about age anymore without...oops, sorry: I'm getting this confused with the Boehner's Buttondowns thread. My bad.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> sorry: I'm getting this confused


Of course you are. It comes with advancing age. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Fifty this year.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

39

Miraculously, this is my third year at that age.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I assume you're looking forward to the fourth anniversary of your 39th birthday as well, huh? I hope you have many more


----------



## Mr.K (Sep 20, 2010)

37 now, but turning 38 in a week.


----------



## Venturian (Nov 9, 2009)

Presently 49.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Why is it so difficult to just answer the tread title. Why must some people meander off onto topics about prom shoes and J. C. Penney's. It's getting so you can't have a good discussion about age anymore without...oops, sorry: I'm getting this confused with the Boehner's Buttondowns thread. My bad.


Touche' P & P. I had a grouchy day. Just a few clicks away from screaming at the kids to stay out of my yard!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> Just a few clicks away from screaming at the kids to stay out of my yard!


Put a little shaving cream around the corners of your mouth and sit naked on the front porch with a shotgun. Those kids won't come near your yard. Or at least that's what another old guy told me. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

That was supposed to be _our_ little secret.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> That was supposed to be _our_ little secret.


Well darn. My Southern manners got the best of me again. I keep forgetting that we can go at it like professional wrestlers (or lawyers) on the forum and really not offend one another. That's all part of it. So can I call you Pinko and Pine:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Put a little shaving cream around the corners of your mouth and sit naked on the front porch with a shotgun. Those kids won't come near your yard. Or at least that's what another old guy told me. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I actually tried the naked part...but all the women in the neighborhood started up with the suggestive phone calls and slow drive bys. I felt like a piece of meat. An _aged _piece of meat at that!


----------



## CRMW (Nov 7, 2009)

48 and counting


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

Twenty. Young buck and all that. A whippersnapper.


----------

